# Auf den Spuren von Deus Ex - Diese Prothesen sind bereits Wirklichkeit



## sfc (4. September 2011)

Bei einem Anschlag auf Sarif Industries wird Sicherheitschef Adam Jensen schwer verletzt. Um sein Leben zu retten, ersetzen Ärzte in einer Notoperation zerstörte Körperteile durch biomechanische Prothesen, sogenannte Augmentierung. Sechs Monate später nimmt Jensen seinen Dienst wieder auf, um die Drahtzieher hinter dem Attentat aufzuspüren. Dabei leisten seine Augmentierungen weitaus mehr, als es echte Körperteile je könnten ...

Was Deus Ex: Human Revolution bereits für das Jahr 2027 voraussieht, scheint auf den ersten Blick weit hergeholt. Doch schon heute gibt es Prothesen, die nicht mehr viel mit der berüchtigten Hakenhand gemein haben. Filmemacher Rob »Eyeborg« Spence hat sich auf eine Reise quer über den Globus begeben und Menschen besucht, die Adam Jensens Schicksal teilen. Darunter ein Feuerwehrmann, der bei einem Einsatz beide Unterarme verloren hat, sowie ein Kriegsveteran, dem die Beine oberhalb des Knies fehlen. Mit Hilfe hochentwickelter Prothesen ist es beiden möglich, ein relativ normales Leben zu führen. 

Filmemacher Rob Spence verbindet dabei mehr als nur sein Interesse an Technik mit der Thematik. Seit Jahren ist er als »Eyeborg« im Internet aktiv. Dort veröffentlicht er regelmäßig Filme, die er mit einer Prothese in seiner rechten Augenhöhle aufnimmt.

Quelle: Eyeborg Project -


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW78wbN-WuU


----------



## Taximan (4. September 2011)

Was mit solchen Spezialprothesen möglich ist, kann man doch schon bei der Behinderten Olympiade sehen. Einfach unglaublich, was diese Athleten leisten können.


----------



## Anchorage (4. September 2011)

Ich wäre der erste der sich Augmentieren lassen würde wenn die Technik wie in Deus Ex Funktionieren würde.


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. September 2011)

Wow. Ich wusste gar nicht, was da überhaupt so machbar ist. Die Augen-Implantate sind äußerst interessant, sowas habe ich bisher für nicht möglich gehalten.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. September 2011)

Offtopic ausgeblendet. > Kritik zu News bitte per PN oder im Feedback-Bereich klären.

*B2T*


----------



## exa (4. September 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich wäre der erste der sich Augmentieren lassen würde wenn die Technik wie in Deus Ex Funktionieren würde.



Das Problem liegt allerdings nicht nur ein der Verbindung solcher prothesen mit dem nervensystem um sie zu steuern, sondern vor allem in der Konstruktion von Prothesen, die die gleichen Aufgaben erfüllen wie die natürlichen Organe etc, aber trotzdem genauso leicht und stabil sind.
Zudem ist die Energieversorgung ein Problem, da die Akkutechnologie bei hohen Kapazitäten sehr schwer ist und viel Platz braucht und dies das Ganze dann wieder schwieriger zu händeln macht.

aber schon beeindruckend was machbar ist aktuell, vor allem der Chip im Auge des Blinden, der danach tatsächlich wieder Umrisse erkennen konnte. Habe auch schon eine Demo gesehen, in der ein solcher Chip Tauben wieder dazu verhalf, Stimmen zu hören (hörte sich zwar an wie eine Roboterstimme und an Musik und leise Dinge war nicht zu denken, aber Kommunikation war problemlos möglich!)


----------



## sfc (5. September 2011)

Mir würden Kniegelenksaugmentierungen reichen. Dann könnte ich wenigstens wieder vernünftig Kniebeugen machen, ohne dass ich am nächsten Tag keine Treppe mehr hoch komme


----------



## killman0 (5. September 2011)

Ich finde beeindruckend, was die heutige Technik bereits alles möglich macht, um Leuten, welche durch Krankheit oder Unfall Körperteile verloren haben, wieder das Laufen, Sehen, Greifen, [...], zu ermöglichen, doch ich sehe alles auch mit ein wenig Skepsis.
Heutzutage lässt sich bei einigen Personen bereits beobachten, dass sie wegen jedem kleinen Makel an ihrem Körper zum Schönheitschirogen laufen, um ihren Körper zu ändern, obwohl dies eigentlich nicht von Nöten wäre.
In der Zukunft würde dann diese Personengruppe regelmäßig Körperteile austauschen lassen, welche aber noch funktionsfähig sind, nur damit sie schneller laufen könnten oder weil es gerade "in" ist. 
Man sollte auch bedenken, dass der Körper auf die Idee kommen kann, die neu angebrachten Teile abzustoßen, was man nur durch Medikamente eindämmen könnte, was aber wiederrum andere Schäden verursachen kann.


----------



## DUNnet (5. September 2011)

Ich freue mich persönlich eigentlich auf die Zeit in der wir uns Biologisch Verbessern 
Also keine Robotrhand, sondern eine genetisch Verbessertes System.


Gebt ihnen noch 100 Jahre, bis dahin ist die DNA vll. entschlüsselt und "selber Programmieren" steht auf dem Plan!


----------



## Sieben (5. September 2011)

Gut für Menschen mit körperlicher Behinderung, die durch Prothesen besser am alltäglichen Leben teilhaben können. 
Aber selbst wenn wir irgendwann in Zeiten von Deus EX leben würden, hätte ich lieber meine originalen Körperteile, denn es wäre für die Menschen, die z.B ohne Gliedmaßen zur Welt gekommen sind oder jene durch einen Unfall verloren haben, ein tritt ins Gesicht, wenn sich körperlich "gesunde" Menschen freiwillig für Prothesen verstümmeln würden.

Glaube nicht, dass ich die Zeit miterleben werde, wo tausende "Lee Mayor's" durch die Gegend rennen (Bei dem Sound würd ich sowieso eine Macke bekommen  )

Gruß


----------



## exa (5. September 2011)

DUNnet schrieb:


> Ich freue mich persönlich eigentlich auf die Zeit in der wir uns Biologisch Verbessern
> Also keine Robotrhand, sondern eine genetisch Verbessertes System.
> 
> 
> Gebt ihnen noch 100 Jahre, bis dahin ist die DNA vll. entschlüsselt und "selber Programmieren" steht auf dem Plan!


 
Welch dunkle Zukunft... schonmal "Gattaca" gesehen?


----------



## kühlprofi (5. September 2011)

Irgendwann werden bestimmt "verstümmelte" Embryonen gezüchtet, beschleunigt grossgezogen und "mechanisch" umgebaut und als Soldaten/Killermaschinen verwendet 


In Österreich hat einer seine rechte (taube) Hand freiwillig amputieren lassen um eine künstliche Hand zu "montieren"
Freiwillige Amputation für bionische Prothese - YouTube


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. September 2011)

DUNnet schrieb:


> Ich freue mich persönlich eigentlich auf die Zeit in der wir uns Biologisch Verbessern
> Also keine Robotrhand, sondern eine genetisch Verbessertes System.
> 
> 
> Gebt ihnen noch 100 Jahre, bis dahin ist die DNA vll. entschlüsselt und "selber Programmieren" steht auf dem Plan!


 
Das macht die Natur schon jetzt im (relativ gesehen) Blitztempo. Die Laktoseintoleranz beispielweise ist ein Relikt aus alten Genen des Menschen. Die Fähigkeit, diesen Zucker als erwachsener Mensch zu verarbeiten hat sich erst vor ein paar tausend Jahren entwickelt. 

Selber programmieren? Ich warte ja schon auf irgendwelche Hacker, die meinen Ururenkel mit Genkrankheiten versehen. Und dann kommen irgendwelche scheinheiligen Regierungen und züchten eine Klonkriegerarmee heran mit besonders guten Eigenschaften


----------



## OldboyX (6. September 2011)

Sieben schrieb:


> ...
> Aber selbst wenn wir irgendwann in Zeiten von Deus EX leben würden, hätte ich lieber meine originalen Körperteile, denn es wäre für die Menschen, die z.B ohne Gliedmaßen zur Welt gekommen sind oder jene durch einen Unfall verloren haben, ein tritt ins Gesicht, wenn sich körperlich "gesunde" Menschen freiwillig für Prothesen verstümmeln würden...
> Gruß


 
Naja, vorausgesetzt die Prothesen wären wirklich "perfekt" und man hätte keinerlei Nachteile sondern nur Vorteile, dann würde sich diese moralische Vorstellung völlig erübrigen - vlt. sogar umkehren. Heutzutage begegnet jeder, dem Gliedmaßen fehlen einer Umwelt die ihn unausweichlich mit Mitleid beäugt und er wächst sicherlich teilweise mit dem Gedanken auf, dass er eben gern "gesund wäre" (noch schwieriger ist es eventuell sogar für Menschen die durch einen Unfall Schaden nehmen). Dies würde aber so nie passieren, wenn es eine Prothese gäbe, die den normalen Gliedmaßen überlegen ist. Das Mitleid ginge wohl schnell in die andere Richtung und es ist gut vorstellbar, dass Mitschüler jemanden beneiden würden, der schneller laufen / höher springen / härter treten kann usw.

Natürlich gäbe es ethische Fragen zu  klären, wenn ein an sich gesunder Mensch sich biomechanisch verbessern lassen will, doch der "Tritt ins Gesicht für versehrte Menschen" wäre sicherlich zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein Problem.


----------

